# LCD projector repair



## Jessjane (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi All,

May i know any places/person in penang, Malaysia that repair portable LCD projector?Thanks.

ray:


----------



## Foranzi (May 26, 2011)

Jessjane said:


> Hi All,
> 
> May i know any places/person in penang, Malaysia that repair portable LCD projector?Thanks.
> 
> ray:


\

Hi Jess, what kind of problem are you having? I am in the states, but I might be able to help you get it fixed.


----------



## Jessjane (Apr 12, 2011)

Few months ago, we try to switch it on and it smelt burnt. After that it totally unable to switch on the screen.Thanks.


----------



## Foranzi (May 26, 2011)

Have you removed the lamp yet?

From what you are describing, it sounds like the lamp may have overheated and caused the thermal switch above the lamp area to pop. When that happens it shuts off the mains AC power to the projector's power supply.

What model projector do you have?

I would remove the lamp and see if the connector has burnt up. IF the lamp is difficult to remove, you may have to cut the wires leading to the lamps plug, but of course only do that as a last resort.

I have emailed a friend in Singapore to see if they can help, and they asked me for the model #.


----------



## Jessjane (Apr 12, 2011)

The brand is LCD projector Infocus X2 portable

We dont have much money to pay expensive repair fees.

No,we havent remove the lamp
thanks


----------



## Foranzi (May 26, 2011)

Thank you. The Infocus X2 is a very nice projector. The problem you are describing sounds like your lamp may be the cause of the problem. 

The SP-LAMP-018 has a power connector that is plugged in manually after you install the lamp. Sometimes the power connector can over heat and cause itself to melt. 

I must warn you, that if the projector suffered any serious power supply damage it may be very expensive. 

Unfortunately Infocus is one of the more expensive projectors to repair.

What exactly is the projector doing?

When you press the power button, do you hear fans begin to spin?

What small indicator lights are flashing?

Please remove the lamp and tell me if it looks burned or melted in any way.

Thanks!:grin:


----------



## jeck (Jan 11, 2012)

greetings!
i have the same problem with my lcd, can i ask where in the philippines i can buy that lamp. my lcd is also infocus


----------

